# Trockeneis und Stickstoff



## Incredible Alk (30. August 2007)

Ich habe bei sehr vielen Rekordversuchen solche Kühlmethoden gesehen und bin dabei auf eine Besonderheit gestoßen:
Die CPU solcher Systeme wird meist mit Stickstoff gekühlt, die GPU(s) hingegen immer mit Trockeneis.
Warum benutzt man nicht auch für die GPUs Stickstoff (hat ja eine wesentlich höhere Kühlleistung als Trockeneis)? Ist das einfach zu aufwendig / teuer oder hat es einen technischen Grund wie etwa Coldbugs der GPUs?


----------



## tj3011 (30. August 2007)

also ich glaube die benutzen trockeneis bei gpu´s weil das net so verdampft ich weiß es aber net genau sry wenn ich mich irre


----------



## sYntaX (30. August 2007)

Naja bloß wo ist der Unterschied zwischen der GPU und CPU Oberfläche?


----------



## Marbus16 (30. August 2007)

Die CPU ist immer von einem Heatspreader umgeben, die GPU allerdings nur bei den G80-Karten


----------



## Sgt.Joker (30. August 2007)

Wenn du mit Stickstoff bei sowas Kühlen benutzen die doch flüssigen Stickstoff oder. Weil dann kann ich mir vorstellen das es einfacher ist das Stickstoff auf der CPU drauf zu bekommen die Horizontal eingebaut ist als bei der Grafikkarte die Vertikal eingebaut ist. Da müsste man das Rohr irgendwie schief drauf machen das das Stickstoff auf den Chip läuft. 

Is jetzt meine Idee wenns falsch ist bitte korrigiert mich.


----------



## HeNrY (30. August 2007)

@Sgt.Joker
So sieht es wohl aus 

Übrigens, wo kommt dein Name her? FMJ?


----------



## Sgt.Joker (30. August 2007)

Jup kommt von FMJ is ein sau geiler Film 

Hab mal noch nen Bild von GPU mit Stickstoffkühlung gefunden hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tj3011 (30. August 2007)

Der Kühler von der Graka is ja auch nur en "bissi" vereist


----------



## Kovsk (31. August 2007)

Sgt.Joker schrieb:


> Jup kommt von FMJ is ein sau geiler Film
> 
> Hab mal noch nen Bild von GPU mit Stickstoffkühlung gefunden hier
> 
> ...


Das is aber schon ein wenig älter


----------



## Oliver (31. August 2007)

GPUs werden bei vielen Overclockern, die am absoluten Limit benchen auch mit flüssigem Stickstoff gekühlt. Nun haben aber alle aktuellen Chips einen Coldbug, das heißt ab einer gewissen (Negativ-)Temperatur funktionieren die Chips einfach nicht mehr. Bei Grafikkarten muss man oft fast eine Stunde warten bis die Grafikkarte wieder warm genug ist, um zu booten. Aus diesem Grund bedient man sich oft dem Trockeneis, da dieses nur -79 Grad Celsius kalt ist und weniger problematisch ist.

Außerdem ist es wegen dem erwähnten Coldbug sehr schwer zwei Grafikkarten und die CPU mit Stickstoff zu versorgen. Um die Temperatur relativ konstant zu halten, darf man immer nur eine kleine Portion Stickstoff in den Container kippen. Man muss also 3 Temperaturanzeigen im Auge behalten und gleichzeitig Flüssigstickstoff nachfüllen. Alleine ist dieser Job schon eine große Herausforderung. Dabei noch benchen, Grafikkarten und CPU takten kann durchaus recht stressig werden, weshalb man oft die Grafikkarten mit Stickstoff kühlt, weil es von der Handhabung um einiges leichter ist.


----------



## Marbus16 (31. August 2007)

Jupp... Sockel 423 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, mit RAMBUS-RIMM


----------



## Kovsk (31. August 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> GPUs werden bei vielen Overclockern, die am absoluten Limit benchen auch mit flüssigem Stickstoff gekühlt. Nun haben aber alle aktuellen Chips einen Coldbug, das heißt ab einer gewissen (Negativ-)Temperatur funktionieren die Chips einfach nicht mehr. Bei Grafikkarten muss man oft fast eine Stunde warten bis die Grafikkarte wieder warm genug ist, um zu booten. Aus diesem Grund bedient man sich oft dem Trockenein, da dieses nur -79 Grad Celsius kalt ist und weniger problematisch ist.
> 
> Außerdem ist es wegen dem erwähnten Coldbug sehr schwer zwei Grafikkarten und die CPU mit Stickstoff zu versorgen. Um die Temperatur relativ konstant zu halten, darf man immer nur eine kleine Portion Stickstoff in den Container kippen. Man muss also 3 Temperaturanzeigen im Auge behalten und gleichzeitig Flüssigstickstogg nachfüllen. Alleine ist dieser Job schon eine große Herausforderung. Dabei noch benchen und Grafikkarten und CPU takten kann durchaus recht stressig werden, weshalb man oft die Grafikkarten mit Stickstoff kühlt, weil es von der Handhabung um einiges leichter ist.


Naja, irgendwann is der Coldbug schon bei um die -80 Grad Celsius, dann nehmen alle nurnoch Trockeneis, so bei 25nm bestimmt.
Und, könnte man nicht theoretisch(was ich irgendwann mal vorhabe, zu irgendwas muss ja die Elkektirker Ausbildung gut sein) über eine SPS Anlage und Temperaturfühler, nen automatischstes Kühlungssys bauen, was sich selber regelt.


----------



## Oliver (31. August 2007)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwann is der Coldbug schon bei um die -80 Grad Celsius, dann nehmen alle nurnoch Trockeneis, so bei 25nm bestimmt.
> Und, könnte man nicht theoretisch(was ich irgendwann mal vorhabe, zu irgendwas muss ja die Elkektirker Ausbildung gut sein) über eine SPS Anlage und Temperaturfühler, nen automatischstes Kühlungssys bauen, was sich selber regelt.



So etwas gibt es schon, heißt Kompressorkühlung und regelt sich mit passendem Kontroller auch selbst 

Der Coldbug hängt nicht nur vom Fertigungsprozess, sondern auch an der Art der Fertigung ab. 25nm und -80C wäre noch mehr als gut. Prognosen sind generell schwer, da bleibt nur abwarten und sehen was kommt.


----------



## Marbus16 (31. August 2007)

Was meinst du, könnte es so weit kommen dass wir die Hardware ohne Kühlung bzw. auch noch heizen müssten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sgt.Joker (31. August 2007)

Wäre cool aber solange sie mit strom betrieben wird produziert sie ja Abwärme  irgendwann kommen wir vielleicht mal wieder zu den guten alten Vodoo Zeiten zurück wo auf den Grafikchips noch  kein Kühlkörper drauf war weil sie noch nicht so viel Abwärme verursacht hat.


----------



## Marbus16 (31. August 2007)

*an 0,1W VIAs erinner* 

Ist ja in der Stromsparhinsicht enorm extreme, da muss wohl auch kein Kühlkörper drauf  Die alten GraKas sollten mehr verbraucht haben....


----------



## Oliver (31. August 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Was meinst du, könnte es so weit kommen dass wir die Hardware ohne Kühlung bzw. auch noch heizen müssten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nein, das meine ich nicht. Der Coldbug zeigt sich folgendermaßen: Ab einer gewissen (Negativ-)Temperatur verliert Silicium seine Fähigkeit elektrisch zu leiten und somit arbeitet die CPU nicht mehr korrekt. Wie niedrig diese Temperatur ist hängt von jeder CPU individuell ab und auch vom verwendeten Fertigungsprozess und der Art der Fertigung. Je kleiner der Fertigungsprozess, desto weiter wächst die Schwelltemperatur Richtung 0 Grad Celsius. 

Irgendwann wird man kein Flüssugstickstoff mehr benutzen müssen, weil Trockeneis mehr als ausreicht um die CPU innerhalb des Temperaturbereiches zu betreiben, in dem die CPU noch einwandfrei mit extremer Kühlung funktioniert.


----------



## Hyperhorn (31. August 2007)

Ein sehr gutes Beispiel für die Heftigkeit des Coldbug ist, dass einige A64-WR mit Chiller erreicht wurden, weil die CPU in dem Fall leicht über 0°C optimal läuft.


----------



## Oliver (31. August 2007)

Bei A64-Prozessoren vermutet man, dass die Art der Fertigung (SOI) mitverantwortlich für den Coldbug ist. Sollte das tatsächlich der Fall sein, würden theoretisch auch K10-Prozessoren vom Coldbug betroffen sein.

Wenn nicht, kann es sein, dass die Prozessor-Architektur auch eine Rolle spielt.

Es besteht also noch Hoffnung


----------



## HeNrY (31. August 2007)

Hab noch eine beziehungsweise zwei andere Fragen 

Wie teuer ist eigentlich flüssiger Stickstoff und wo bekommt man sowas? *g


----------



## Oliver (31. August 2007)

Die Beschaffung ist nicht so einfach. Da muss man unter Umständen lange suchen. Chemiefirmen bieten sich an.

Zur Aufbewahrung von LN2 braucht man jedoch einen Dewar und diese sind nicht ganz billig. Neu kosten die mehrere Tausend Euro. Gebraucht hat man manchmal Glück und findet ein Schnäpchen.

Die Kosten sind arg unterschiedlich. Für 25L 100 Euro zu bezahlen, ist nicht unrealistisch.


----------



## Kovsk (31. August 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Die Beschaffung ist nicht so einfach. Da muss man unter Umständen lange suchen. Chemiefirmen bieten sich an.
> 
> Zur Aufbewahrung von LN2 braucht man jedoch einen Dewar und diese sind nicht ganz billig. Neu kosten die mehrere Tausend Euro. Gebraucht hat man manchmal Glück und findet ein Schnäpchen.
> 
> Die Kosten sind arg unterschiedlich. Für 25L 100 Euro zu bezahlen, ist nicht unrealistisch.


Und wielange könnte man damit arbeiten? Denn zu Weihnachten sthet mein erstes mal mit LN2 an, natürlich hilft auch mein Bruder der ja schon hir für mih mitgepostet hat.
Das erwartete ergebinss sind so um die 26-28k Punkte, zum einsatz kommen ein Phenom FX 81(falls bis dahin verfügbar) mit zwei 9800GTX(falls bis dahin verfügbar) falls  net, warte ich noch, Mal sehen wie gut es klappt, Kühler sind schon gebaut.


----------



## Hyperhorn (31. August 2007)

Es hängt viel davon ab, wieviel die Hardware "verbraucht" und wieviel durch schlechte bzw. gar keine Isolierung verloren geht.
Selbstgebaute Pots? Pics wären nett...


----------



## Kovsk (31. August 2007)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Es hängt viel davon ab, wieviel die Hardware "verbraucht" und wieviel durch schlechte bzw. gar keine Isolierung verloren geht.
> Selbstgebaute Pots? Pics wären nett...


Naja, rechnet eher mal mit nem Vid, wenn das ganze passiert is^^ Kann aber nix versprechen, is ja net gerade billig^^.
Macht euch net zu große hoffnungen, is ja nur ein Traum, aber rein Theoretisch wäre das zu diesem Zeitpunkt möglich. Und schon geplant, aber man weis ja nie was dazwischen kommt, auf jeden Fall sthet fest das es spätesten bis 12/08 passieren soll.


----------



## Oliver (31. August 2007)

Für den Phenom wird LN2 aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach overkill sein...

25l für 2 Grafikkarten und eine CPU kann man schon an einer Benchsession verbraten.


----------



## Kovsk (31. August 2007)

Naja, dann kommt wohl eher Trockeneis in Frage oder? das sollte auch leichter handzuhaben sein. Gut so


----------



## Hyperhorn (31. August 2007)

DICE hat eine Menge Vorteile:
-Günstiger und leichter zu beschaffen
-Unkomplizierter bezgl. Handhabung / Lagerung
-Ungefährlicher
-wegen Coldbugs zum Teil sogar bevorzugt


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. August 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> GPUs werden bei vielen Overclockern, die am absoluten Limit benchen auch mit flüssigem Stickstoff gekühlt. Nun haben aber alle aktuellen Chips einen Coldbug, das heißt ab einer gewissen (Negativ-)Temperatur funktionieren die Chips einfach nicht mehr. Bei Grafikkarten muss man oft fast eine Stunde warten bis die Grafikkarte wieder warm genug ist, um zu booten. Aus diesem Grund bedient man sich oft dem Trockenein, da dieses nur -79 Grad Celsius kalt ist und weniger problematisch ist.
> 
> Außerdem ist es wegen dem erwähnten Coldbug sehr schwer zwei Grafikkarten und die CPU mit Stickstoff zu versorgen. Um die Temperatur relativ konstant zu halten, darf man immer nur eine kleine Portion Stickstoff in den Container kippen. Man muss also 3 Temperaturanzeigen im Auge behalten und gleichzeitig Flüssigstickstogg nachfüllen. Alleine ist dieser Job schon eine große Herausforderung. Dabei noch benchen und Grafikkarten und CPU takten kann durchaus recht stressig werden, weshalb man oft die Grafikkarten mit Stickstoff kühlt, weil es von der Handhabung um einiges leichter ist.



Vielen Dank, genau das wollte ich wissen!


----------



## SoF (1. September 2007)

Muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich glaub ich keine Lust auf den Stress hätte GPUs mit LN2 zu benchen.
Auf der AOCM wollen wir uns vllt. mal an DICE versuchen, ein paar billige Karten hab ich mir dafür besorgt, da ich selbst kein Erfahrungen mit GPUs unter null habe.
LN2 hat auch immer den Nachteil, dass du extreme Eisbildung überall hast, was bei DICE noch einigermaßen kontrollierbar ist. 
Schmilzt dir das Eis dann unbemerkt irgendwo und bildet wieder Wasser...wissen wir alle was passiert.
Daher zieh ich echt meinen Hut vor Kingpin etc. die sich die Mühe mit LN2 machen...mir wär das wie gesagt dann doch zuviel des guten (natürlich nur für GPUs)


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. September 2007)

Jo, dass die handhabung von LN2 nicht unbedingt das einfachste ist ist mir bewusst (man beachte meinen Beruf  ).
Ich hatte mir nur gedacht dass - wenn LN2 auch von Profis hier nicht benutzt wird - das mit sicherheit einen anderen Grund hat als "es ist zu aufwendig/schwierig".


----------

